# IBS-C and SCD



## Feste18 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi. I'm new to this group. Having a helluva a time navigating the site. Just want to post something. Hope this is the right forum. It says Posting a New Topic in Your Story. Well, I've never found the place to initially post My Story. (Any guidance on how this site works would be great) Anyway:

I have IBS-C. I'm trying the Specific Carbohydrate Diet. I've been on it for two weeks+. Maybe marginal improvement. But the jury is still out. I am somewhat discouraged by the fact that the bible on the subject, Elaine Gottschall's Breaking the Vicious Cycle seems very much focused on diarrhea as a predominant symptom. Most days I WISH i had diarrhea. There is plenty of info out there, including the BTVC site, that claims the diet can address constipation as well.

Are there people out there who have had success treating IBS-C with this diet?

Also, can anyone give me a hint about becoming a member of the support group BTVC-SCD. A lot of people are suggesting this group, and I've signed up, but, um, I guess I'm still waiting to be "confirmed?" Though it doesn't say anywhere how this will occur. Is this supposed to be intuitive?

I seem to be rather challenged;-)

Help!


----------



## Max 5 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hello Feste18,

I understand your frustration. I had the same symptoms you've described. Read my post on how I eventually got treated. Try not to skip parts so that you don't end up with wrong information. I hope it helps. http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/335369-my-path-to-a-cure/


----------

